# No Drivers for Bluetooth peripheral device



## gxsaurav (Oct 5, 2007)

*Solved : No Drivers for Bluetooth peripheral device*

I bought an Enter branded ISSC KY-BT100 Bluetooth 2.0 adapter today, don't know which Chip it is using, broadcom or something else cos right now it is working fine with Windows Inbuilt drivers. However in device manager it is showing one entry without drivers...How to find out whether it is Widdcomm, broadcom or something else. I got bluesoliel 2.6 with this but I find it useless for me so I have not installed it

*img383.imageshack.us/img383/9413/76518526bj7.jpg

Now I don't care for this though....cos *everything works fine with myphoneExplorer whether file transfer or phone book transfer*. But if this can be solved then good .

This is the adapter

*img528.imageshack.us/img528/1690/dsc00782ue7.jpg


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Oct 5, 2007)

don' bother.
Just get yourself Widcomm Drivers 5.1.0.1100 and tweak your system to use them.  They are the best. Search the forum or google for the same, i have posted the trick here sometime ago.


----------



## almighty (Oct 5, 2007)

are u using vista????
if yes then download latest blusoleil ie. 5.2 or something 
it may recognize ur undetected hardware


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 5, 2007)

I installed BlueSoleil 5.1 & it solved the problem but then myPhoneExplorer stopped working which is more important.

Well....I m not bothering. 

One thing I wanna ask is that I have plugged the dongle in the USB HUB permanently, will that harm the life of dongle? as it tends to get a bit hot?


----------



## almighty (Oct 5, 2007)

better u unplug coz it get heated ...
i only plug it when i use it....
i am using it since 2 yrs when i surf with 6600 via bluetooth


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats perfectly alright GX, why do you need a driver for that? HID/COM port all work without that peripheral device. Even I don't haf that device installed. Rather, I cudn't figure out what that device is for when everything else is working fine.

Regarding Bluesoleil or Widcomm, unless its licensed wid your dongle it won't work legally. 

As far as pluggin in is concerned, I've plugged a BT adaptor to my desktop and hafnt bothered removing it since about more than 2 years now. Guess, if you use BT at least once in a day then pluggin in and pluggin out daily a couple of times will surely lead to wearing out of the usb connector, both on the dongle as well as the port.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 5, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Thats perfectly alright GX, why do you need a driver for that?


The yellow icon was bugging me, thats it 



> Regarding Bluesoleil or Widcomm, unless its licensed wid your dongle it won't work legally.


BlueSoliel 5 works fine, & the drivers for my Adapter were installed via Windows Update. 



> I've plugged a BT adapter to my desktop and hafnt bothered removing it since about more than 2 years now. Guess, if you use BT at least once in a day then pluggin in and pluggin out daily a couple of times will surely lead to wearing out of the usb connector, both on the dongle as well as the port.


I have plugged it in the USB 2.0 hub I use to connect my wireless keyboard, mouse & now bluetooth adapter. They are never touched so the bluetooth adapter is a permanent addition there now. 

I needed BlueSoliel for connecting to my friends phones for transferring files etc, but since this usually happens once in a while I can simply use the Right Click -> Send to bluetooth device method on a file. Myself I don't require Bluesoliel so I haven't installed it. Rest all works fine with MyPhoneExplorer over COM32 port.

On Mac, it was able to detect my adapter fine & I was able to brose my Phone & Memory card. I m using "Phone agent for Sony ericsson" for Mac to sync & send SMS etc
*
This dongle is however not working in Ubuntu 7.04 Live CD*

Thanx....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm, if its broadcomm 2045a follow this thing I wrote sometime back:
*www.harshj.com/2007/02/06/configuring-the-broadcom-2045a-bluetooth-dongle-in-windows/

And about the live CD, guess it won't support BT live.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 5, 2007)

Problem here is that most of the dongles are bundled with older versions of Bluesoleil which is incompatible with Vista. But I guess its fine. Don't bother about the Device not working properly error. It doesn't cause any harm 

The Ubuntu Live CD doesn't support all dongles out of the box. You'll hafta configure it and save the config files for it to work on every boot of Live CD. If you install Ubuntu its a one time config only, if the dongle is not supported out of the box.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 5, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Hmm, if its broadcomm 2045a follow this thing I wrote sometime back:
> *www.harshj.com/2007/02/06/configuring-the-broadcom-2045a-bluetooth-dongle-in-windows/


Thats the problem, I don't know which chipset it is & don't know how to find out. Anyway, its working fine now



> And about the live CD, guess it won't support BT live.


Hmm...ok. It is working fine in my Portable installation of PCLinuxOS. I haven't found any Phone sync software but on Linux I don't even need it.



> Problem here is that most of the dongles are bundled with older versions of Bluesoleil which is incompatible with Vista.


I found Legal Bluesoliel 5 for my Dongle, it works fine with vista too....I haven't installed it but it is still there just in case I need it to connect my friend's phones.

THe main requiment was syncing Phonebook,organiser, notes, calender, tasks & E-Mails with Outlook 2007 via MPE. This is working fine now....

Over all the experience is slow compared to datacable but then again, who is gonna pay Rs 800 more to fix the data cable .

On Mac the only software I could fine was Phone Agent which seemed like a version .2 app compared to MyPhoneExplorer. It hardly has any features & doesn't even provide picture phone book with K750i...sheesh, other then browsing the memory card & phone memory I can't do anything on Mac.

*img511.imageshack.us/img511/2392/68449625ek0.th.png


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 6, 2007)

You can use Wammu (or Gammu) for Phone sync in Linux.


----------

